# book about Phragmnipedium



## ORG (Apr 9, 2014)

Now my book about the Genus Phragmipedium will come soon in print and then in trade. The book includes 500 pages with more than 2000 Pictures. It includes all species and natural hybrids of Phragmipedium, a lot of hybrids, and also Selenipedium and Mexipedium.
Also when it is written in german language it would be very interesting for all fans of Phragmipedium.
The Editor started now a subscription or preorder Action with a Price 30 % lower than usual.





You could order it directly by the following mailadress of Dr. J. Schmidt, the editor of Orchideenzauber.

Orchideenzauber [email protected]

Please say that you want it with my dedication, and that you want order it at my recommendation.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## eteson (Apr 9, 2014)

Great News, Olaf!

A lot of people here (including me) were anxiously expecting your book.

I know that you have in mind the English version also... do you have a expected date of release?

Eliseo


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2014)

Makes me wish I could read German. But hopefully, the English version will come soon?


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2014)

Very exciting!


----------



## ORG (Jul 11, 2014)

Now the book is in trade with more than 500 pages and more than 2000 Pictures also interesting for Phragmipedium-friends who cannot read German.













It is possible to order it by me or directly at the adress of the publisher

Best greetings

Olf


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 11, 2014)

Any plans for an English version?


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 11, 2014)

Congratulations! I am looking forward to the English version


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2014)

Congratulations on a long needed book on Phrags. I can translate German,
but it would take more years than I probably have. I'm very excited about
the English language version. Woohoo!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm surprised that nyeric hasn't replied to say 'a green phrag on the cover and no Besseae?' 

Looks like a very nice book


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 15, 2014)

Congratulation, I can't stand the wait to see it!


----------



## Berthold (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anybody had a look in the book and will evaluate it?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 15, 2014)

Mine is in the mail on its way to me. :evil:

I'm seriously looking forward to finding it in my mailbox. :drool:


Rob


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 17, 2014)

What a nice surprise! I got my book this morning! 
It is a real huge book! 
Finally a real book about Phragmipedium.... :clap:

Congratulations and many thanks Olaf for that colossal work and devotion for this fantastic and extraordinary Genus...

I will have many hours of pleasure for the next few weeks for sure!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 17, 2014)

wel, if Jean-Pierre says it's a good book, I might have to get one too !!!


----------



## eteson (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine is on the way.


----------



## ORG (Jul 17, 2014)

DEar Eliseo and Rob,
I hope you will get the books soon. The Problem is the weight. 
So it will be also a Problem for me to bring many books to Southafrica or Canada.

So can hope only that the first persons, who get the book, will enjoy it.

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2014)

Olaf, are you bringing this book next time you come to the USA?


----------



## ORG (Jul 17, 2014)

I will try to bring some, but they are really heavy, more than 2,3 kg

Olaf


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 17, 2014)

Today I received my book. (Looking at the time I just realised that it was actually yesterday that I received the book.)
As Jean-Pierre I too was surprised by the size of the book I received. And it is a very heavy book indeed. Unfortunately I had only time to do some quick browsing through the book today. At first glance it looks like a very nice book and I can't wait until tomorrow to start reading.


----------



## ORG (Jul 20, 2014)

Now it is possible also to buy it by Ebay

http://www.ebay.de/itm/131240183558?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]http://www.ebay.de/itm/131240183558?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/COLOR]

Best greetimngs

Olaf


----------



## mormodes (Oct 30, 2014)

The most recent Orchid Digest magazine talks about this book, no mention of an English version.


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, damn, Safari can't open the page link. Dot, can you follow the link? Says the
page address isn't valid.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2014)

I checked out the address link and there was an empty space where there should have been typed an underscore _ 
Here is the fixed URL, it did work when I put it in safari
http://[email protected]

I did get a warning from the browser that it might be a phishing site, but I see the orchid items there and I doubt that Olaf would steer us wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2014)

abax said:


> Well, damn, Safari can't open the page link. Dot, can you follow the link? Says the
> page address isn't valid.





cnycharles said:


> I checked out the address link and there was an empty space where there should have been typed an underscore _
> Here is the fixed URL, it did work when I put it in safari
> http://[email protected]
> 
> ...


Well, that is interesting. When I tried your link, Charles, I also got the message about a phishing site, but when I copied and pasted Olaf's link into the URL, the site came up fine. Try that, Angela. Clicking on his link brought up a blank page.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi,

I think there is some misunderstanding concerning the addresses. 

The web site can be reached at: http://www.orchideenzauber.eu
The web page about books at: http://www.orchideenzauber.eu/bucher
The email address to contact them: [email protected]

The messages concerning phishing are caused by the @ character in the supposed web address.

Hope this helps.

B.T.W. for those interested. 'zauber' is German for magic.

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2014)

..Still haven't had the time to sit down with the book.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, Rob.


----------

